# TK30 is (really) coming



## CGD08 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is NOT an advertisement. I have no affiliation with Fenix. I am simply posting a new thread on TK30 after a member asked me to :thumbsup:

Here's all I know. I got an email from Fenix Research regarding the "Name My Light Campaign" (contest). The whole point of it is to think of a name for Fenix's new light, the MC10. I went to the contest page and read the rules. In the awards section it says "The first prize: TK30 or TK40". :thinking: I immediately thought TYPO!  I emailed Fenix explaining the above and saying quote ""TK30" to my knowledge does not exist, unless this is your guy's way of introducing a new light? I think you guys meant "TA30". Well, thanks again  Fight the Order". 

Two Fenix employees from marketing replied. Paraphrasing: The first employee said that the TK30 is a new product that will come out soon. They did not specify further. The second said that the TK30 is their new powerful light, and that he thinks we will like it just as much as the TK40.

I guess Fenix just likes surprising us  

I'm guessing it will be officially released in late 2009 or early 2010. The contest ends September 30th, and winners are announced October 10th, just to put things in perspective. So that's all I know. I know, it's not much, but eh. 
Does anyone know more? Please come forward and share! 

Once again this is NOT an ad. :thanks:


----------



## qip (Sep 10, 2009)

i asked to, got an answer i wanted to know but im not sure if they want it known it exists yet as they asked me where i heard about the tk30 

partial quote 

"But how do you know the TK30? it hasn't been released, as far as I know, "


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 10, 2009)

qip said:


> partial quote
> 
> "But how do you know the TK30? it hasn't been released, as far as I know, "



haha :laughing:

Yeah we should probably keep it low-key. :candle: 

Hope Fenix isn't mad at me lol  
or else There goes my chance to review Fenix lights


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm sure they're not too worried

i love the TK40

i'd like to see the specs of this TK30


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope it will be a 2x18650/4xCR123 or 3x18650 side-by-side, none of that 8xAA madness...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on info!!

:devil:


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 10, 2009)

OOh, i am literally on the edge of my seat now...

I hope its a TK40 with increased throw (and maybe a little bit of increased brightness..)

I wonder why the went TK30 instead of TK50 though... (or TK41..)

Intriguing..


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I hope it will be a 2x18650/4xCR123 or 3x18650 side-by-side, none of that 8xAA madness...



I hope it has 8xAA madness.

Perhaps they can make a 2x18650 insert for those that want that...


----------



## tolkaze (Sep 10, 2009)

Hadn't even heard of the MC10 before now... well, haven't done any reading on it anyway. Nice little light. 

Also looking forward to seeing the TK30 specs, might end up being my first fenix


----------



## Mike Rivera (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got my TK40 today and can't wait for it to get dark.

How can they make it better? Eight AAs seems fine to me. It feels great in the hand and seems to be a prefect size for it's intended use. 

I'm sure (after reading all the posts) that it will be great in use.

TK30 - I can't wait to hear about it.

- Mike


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, i'm fine with 8 AAs. if it's 18650s, i might just have to buy some of those batts; _IF_ i buy it.


----------



## qip (Sep 10, 2009)

the tk40 is safe dont worry


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm starting to think that it may use a SST 50 or 90 :thinking:

Because that is the current growing trend with Olight, so Fenix may follow...

Or could it be an XPG :thinking:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I hope it will be a 2x18650/4xCR123...


 Bingo! (from what I was told)


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, i remember reading in a thread where david was saying that there's no way they're doing the 8 AA thing again.


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 10, 2009)

it would give me the excuse to buy some 18650s and a charger.

sort of like when you're working on something; perfect reason to justify buying a new tool or two; or set of tools.

...might as well get two of everything!


----------



## Burgess (Sep 10, 2009)

_


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 11, 2009)

Hopefully they will make a better UI for the TK30.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Sep 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> yeah, i remember reading in a thread where david was saying that there's no way they're doing the 8 AA thing again.


 
Yeah, but was David speaking for himself or for Fenix? 

I'd be interested to find out the sales numbers for the tk40. 

If the sales numbers are good or better ... then it does not support the suggestion that Fenix will not go down the 8xaa path again. 

Heck, I bought the tk40 for that reason! I have lots of eneloops ready.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 11, 2009)

I was wondering if it was a typo too, thanks for this thread.

I think the reason why it's not TK41 or 50 but TK30 clearly has something to do with the size! I'm expecting something smaller than TK40. 2x18650/4xCR123 sounds right  Programmable UI perhaps.. :thumbsup:


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 11, 2009)

Well its definitly true, I got an email back about 10 mins ago saying there was a TK30 in the works, but she wouldn't give me any info 

I guess we have to wait and see!!!


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks guys, for not flipping out on me for post that had little to no light info  lovecpf

Got more info?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mmm.... Can't wait! :huh:

Anyone got a pic at least.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 11, 2009)

Neutral-white, come on Fenix!


----------



## burntoshine (Sep 11, 2009)

bill_n_opus said:


> Yeah, but was David speaking for himself or for Fenix?
> 
> I'd be interested to find out the sales numbers for the tk40.
> 
> ...



here's the post

"_single aa? not possible.

mult-aa's? no way. We're getting tons of returns on the fenix tk40 from
1) reverse charging and leaking from unbalanced cells
2) people putting cells backwards and cells rupturing and leaking from the light being OFF. yeah, they turn as hot as grenades when you have lithium aa's put in them backwards

We're dealing with a lot of angry people all because of AA's. It's not really the AA's fault. It's the design. AA's were NEVER designed to sustain such high power loads. Perhaps nimh's will do ok, but even then, theres a thinner line between charged and discharged when you're talking about 1.25v cells.
KABOOM. Lightning-y.

Nope, we ain't going there._"

...it looks like they were talking about 7777.

they really should start making most flashlights that can lego different battery tubes so everyone can get what they want.

i like the 8 AA configuration in the TK40 myself.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 11, 2009)

I was going to guess that the TK30 was an enhancement of the TA30 personally. I figured 3xCR123A and an MC-E or possibly some Luminus LED (likely MC-E). Can't wait to find out more.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> here's the post
> 
> "_single aa? not possible.
> 
> ...


I am very glad to see that they recognized that multi-AAs in high-drain applications really wasn't the wisest decision. Kudos to them!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I am very glad to see that they recognized that multi-AAs in high-drain applications really wasn't the wisest decision. Kudos to them!





bill_n_opus said:


> Yeah, but was David speaking for himself or for Fenix?


Speaking for myself and 4Sevens.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 12, 2009)

Very eye-opening regarding the issues with the TK40.


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought you weren't supposed to put lithium batts in the TK40, doesn't that void the warranty? I was under the impression that it was rechargeable AA's only and AA alkaline in an emergency...:shrug:


----------



## HKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to put lithium batts in the TK40, doesn't that void the warranty? I was under the impression that it was rechargeable AA's only and AA alkaline in an emergency...:shrug:



You can use 1.5 volt lithium, not 3.7 volt LiIon.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Fenix did warned in their manual about different battery types and with different voltages, even operation with 4AAs, hence to the leaking. And they did not recommend 1.5v lithiums for several technical reasons. The TK40 4x2 AA configuration is unique and I don't have any problems with it, I liked why they use AA very much. But what I recognize is that not every user have sufficient knowledge regarding battery chemistries and voltage, safety and operation. And not everyone reads the manual to find out what those warning means. Because of this, Fenix perhaps should have thought about the majority of users when they designed the 8xAA light. But I wonder, was it really a design issue? Or ignorance.

But hey, this is TK30 thread, I'm sure in their marketing research, development and feedback from their TK40, I don't think it's gonna be another 8xAA light. But I don't mind if it's 2x18650/4xCR123 and 8xAA capable with special battery holder! Nah, maybe too much.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 12, 2009)

pseudoblue said:


> Fenix did warned in their manual about different battery types and with different voltages, even operation with 4AAs, hence to the leaking. And they did not recommend 1.5v lithiums for several technical reasons. The TK40 4x2 AA configuration is unique and I don't have any problems with it, I liked why they use AA very much. But what I recognize is that not every user have sufficient knowledge regarding battery chemistries and voltage, safety and operation. And not everyone reads the manual to find out what those warning means. Because of this, Fenix perhaps should have thought about the majority of users when they designed the 8xAA light. But I wonder, was it really a design issue? Or ignorance.
> 
> But hey, this is TK30 thread, I'm sure in their marketing research, development and feedback from their TK40, I don't think it's gonna be another 8xAA light. But I don't mind if it's 2x18650/4xCR123 and 8xAA capable with special battery holder! Nah, maybe too much.


 
Which will require the special battery holder?


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 12, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> Which will require the special battery holder?


Hi, I was just assuming about the TK30's that we're excited about


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 12, 2009)

was told I can hope for:
- basic 2xCR123A/1x18650 body
- extension tube to accomodate 2x18650
- MC-E
some official announcement may be coming next month... 

I hope they will do something about the model name, as TK30 has the potential to get mix-up with TA30, as the later are most often mistakenly referred to as 'TK30'... :thinking:


----------



## dcycleman (Sep 12, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> was told I can hope for:
> - basic 2xCR123A/1x18650 body
> - extension tube to accomodate 2x18650
> - MC-E
> ...


 so with the extention, it would be a 4 lithium cell light? sounds cool, kinda like the M3L surefire is coming out with.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

pseudoblue said:


> Fenix did warned in their manual about different battery types and with different voltages, even operation with 4AAs, hence to the leaking. And they did not recommend 1.5v lithiums for several technical reasons.



You obvious got another manual than I got, in my manual there are no warnings about battery, only a recommendation to use high quality batteries and they only mention 1.5 volt batteries and recommend alkaline and NiMH, but they do not warn against any batteries.

Could you copy the warnings and technical reasons against lithium from the manual? I would expect lithium to be nearly perfect for the light, only problem is the price of the battery.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 12, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You obvious got another manual than I got, in my manual there are no warnings about battery, only a recommendation to use high quality batteries and they only mention 1.5 volt batteries and recommend alkaline and NiMH, but they do not warn against any batteries.
> 
> Could you copy the warnings and technical reasons against lithium from the manual? I would expect lithium to be nearly perfect for the light, only problem is the price of the battery.


It was quietly updated after a few "incidences" that we reported to the manufacturer. We weren't told the exact reasoning, neither were we notified of the changes in the manual.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

4sevens said:


> It was quietly updated after a few "incidences" that we reported to the manufacturer. We weren't told the exact reasoning, neither were we notified of the changes in the manual.



You are making my really curious, could you mail me a scan of the new manual?


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 12, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You are making my really curious, could you mail me a scan of the new manual?


I'll have someone do it next week.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 13, 2009)

hi, as i remembered, there were no specific warning against lithiums but from what i've heard. With the results of leaking alkalines, it is more dangerous with lithiums. There are those battery warnings regarding what i've mentioned earlier. I have no access to the manual right now, but i'll try and quote that part in the manual later. I'll also try and scan it if david hasn't next week. 

Hkj, with your technical knowledge i'm sure lithiums are fine with you. Sorry if i had stated it shouldn't but think about what can happen if someone would put one lemon lithium battery with seven others with higher voltage.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 13, 2009)

4sevens said:


> I'll have someone do it next week.



Thank you.



pseudoblue said:


> Hkj, with your technical knowledge i'm sure lithiums are fine with you. Sorry if i had stated it shouldn't but think about what can happen if someone would put one lemon lithium battery with seven others with higher voltage.



1.5 volt lithium does not have the  risk that 3 volt lithium has. But maybe it has to do with mounting a battery backwards.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Found the TK40 manual here in PDF. It seems to have the same instructions like the one I have. View under Usage and Maintenance.


----------



## csshih (Sep 13, 2009)

4sevens said:


> Speaking for myself and 4Sevens.


indeed. The 8aa format is IMO a horrible and cumbersome one.
..just much too many to manage.

But.... This topic has veered a rather sharp course off... Let's get back to the topic on hand.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 13, 2009)

ooooo... looks like i won't be getting one since they have no plan for neutral white for now... :thumbsdow i hope they will offer neutral white in future... :mecry: or revise the plan after reconsiderations...


----------



## recDNA (Sep 13, 2009)

pseudoblue said:


> Found the TK40 manual here in PDF. It seems to have the same instructions like the one I have. View under Usage and Maintenance.


 
I found no warning against L91's. They recommend alkalines and know of cases where alkalines leak and ruin a flashlight. I'll stick to my L91's until/unless I have a problem. I'm not sure that recharging batteries isn't as hazardous as primary lithium explosions or venting. An exploding flashlight may be more exciting and notorious but we'll never know how many houses have been burned down during the process of recharging various devices.


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 13, 2009)

csshih said:


> indeed. The 8aa format is IMO a horrible and cumbersome one.
> ..just much too many to manage.
> 
> But.... This topic has veered a rather sharp course off... Let's get back to the topic on hand.



oo: Ah Craig, came to see my thread eh? Thanks man, and yes this thread went off in a tangent from TK30 to it's brother TK40... 

Can't wait for pics of this thing... I wonder if the dealers know... 4sevens you got pics of the light yet? Any more info? Thanks.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 24, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You can use 1.5 volt lithium, not 3.7 volt LiIon.


 

Not according to 4-7's. I asked. Even 1.5 volt lithium 91's voids the warranty


----------



## recDNA (Sep 24, 2009)

csshih said:


> indeed. The 8aa format is IMO a horrible and cumbersome one.
> ..just much too many to manage.
> 
> But.... This topic has veered a rather sharp course off... Let's get back to the topic on hand.


 

I love the 8 AA format. I've had no problems at all with my TK40. I hate Li-Ions. Different strokes


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 24, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Not according to 4-7's. I asked. Even 1.5 volt lithium 91's voids the warranty


Not me. I was told this by Fenix and their new manual confirms this.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 24, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I love the 8 AA format. I've had no problems at all with my TK40. I hate Li-Ions. Different strokes



Hate is a very strong word my friend.

There is no reason to hate them anyway!

:shrug:


----------



## berry580 (Sep 24, 2009)

this thread is a little off topic....

let me help =)

any PICTURES of the TK-30?!!

thank you


----------



## exe166 (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny in fenix-store it says


> Compatible with TK10, TK11, TK20, and *TK30* flashlights



 That mean they know about it


----------



## HKJ (Sep 25, 2009)

exe166 said:


> Funny in fenix-store it says
> 
> 
> That mean they know about it



That might be a typo. TA21 uses a new kind of thread (more coarse) and I would expect Fenix to use the same kind of thread on other new lights.


----------



## izotop (Oct 9, 2009)

I think, Fenix waits new Cree XP-G 
consumption of current like old leds and increase in brightness at 40 %, it will be pure roket fuel
Only release of new flashlights with 
not expensive Crees can push the sales
I think OLIGHT M20 SST 50 it will be sold 10 or 100 times less
Because world crises, people dont wanna buy expensive stuffs
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Burgess (Oct 9, 2009)

to izotop --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:

_


----------



## izotop (Oct 10, 2009)

:twothumbs 
Thank you!


----------



## USACelt (Oct 10, 2009)

Someone was hoping for a 4xcr123 configuration on the TK30. Maybe I'm showing my ignorance, but what happens if you put one of those in backwards ? Is this any better than a AA backwards ?


----------



## jahxman (Oct 10, 2009)

USACelt said:


> Someone was hoping for a 4xcr123 configuration on the TK30. Maybe I'm showing my ignorance, but what happens if you put one of those in backwards ? Is this any better than a AA backwards ?


 
No, I would say it would be worse, because of the chemistry of the cell. 4 lithiums in series with one backwards and reverse charging would probably result in a nasty


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 10, 2009)

jahxman said:


> No, I would say it would be worse, because of the chemistry of the cell. 4 lithiums in series with one backwards and reverse charging would probably result in a nasty


But if they aren't all in series?
Say 2p2s?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Hate is a very strong word my friend.
> 
> There is no reason to hate them anyway!
> 
> :shrug:


 

Of course there is a reason to hate them. They require attention and a good memory while charging....and if you forget about them and over charge them or over drain them they burn your house down!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2009)

4sevens said:


> Not me. I was told this by Fenix and their new manual confirms this.


 
I wasn't criticizing you for conveying the bad news.

Had I known I couldn't use L91's when I bought the TK40 I never would have bought it. I use alkalines now but only a matter of time until they leak and destroy the flashlight.

Not your fault. I blame Fenix. I don't see why they couldn't have designed the flashlight to accommodate alkaline or L91. I've never really heard of any other device that used one but not the other.

Maybe someone will trade a TK30 for my TK 40 when the TK30 comes out! LOL


----------



## Marko (Oct 10, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I blame Fenix. I don't see why they couldn't have designed the flashlight to accommodate alkaline or L91.



But I thought they did - they just can't help the fact that there are lots of idiots too.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 10, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Had I known I couldn't use L91's when I bought the TK40 I never would have bought it. I use alkalines now but only a matter of time until they leak and destroy the flashlight.



You can use L91's, just don't put them in a wrong direction...


----------



## McJagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Btw... TK30 will use 4xCR123 or 2x18650


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 10, 2009)

Will it be 3/4 ths the price of the TK40?


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 11, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I use alkalines now but only a matter of time until they leak and destroy the flashlight.



oh man, don't use alkalines in anything you care to keep. do what i did, buy 16 rechargeables. i use NiMH energizers and haven't had any problems. they even survived my ignorance - i hadn't yet heard of "locking out the TK40". my light ended up turning on in a backpack on turbo. when i took the light out it was warm and the led was dimly glowing; just barely. it had been on for about 2 and a half hours in there. i still use that set of batteries.

i'm sure you can most likely use lithiums, i would just be careful to make sure you put them in correctly. i think a bunch of dummies put lithiums in the wrong way and bad things happened. maybe lithiums react much worse than alkalines when inserted improperly. fenix probably were just covering their collective behind when they made that statement. even though people made mistakes and blew up/damaged their lights, they most likely still called 7777 to see if they could get the light replaced; that may be what prompted the "new rule". this is just speculation on my part of course.

i just had to throw away my inova X1 because an alkaline was left in there and completely leaked and discharged all its inner goo, destroying the light. no biggie, i just kept that thing around for the aspherical lens.

...anyhoo, no alkies!


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 11, 2009)

McJagger said:


> Btw... TK30 will use 4xCR123 or 2x18650



and 2x CR123 or 1x18650 without the extension tube :naughty:


----------



## McJagger (Oct 11, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> and 2x CR123 or 1x18650 without the extension tube :naughty:



That would be correct 

Was it already mentioned here?


----------



## jahxman (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, I won one of these TK30's in the MC10 name contest!

I got an email from Feinx saying they will ship it to me in November :twothumbs

I'll post my impressions once I get it, heck maybe I'll do my first actual full review. 

Still very little info available on this light - hopefully there will be some more concrete info soon. 

I love my TK40, and I also like 18650 format lights, so this should be interesting to see. I wonder if I will get it earlier than general availability? probably not...


----------



## snala (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/new/

Has it mentioned here.

If 4 7's doesn't hurry up with their MC-E then they might have a fun time trying to sell that vs the Tk30 at the same time? 
I wonder if they are waiting to see what the Fenix costs so they can undercut it. 4 months since they mentioned about their one and we are still waiting for performance details etc.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 13, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> oh man, don't use alkalines in anything you care to keep. do what i did, buy 16 rechargeables. i use NiMH energizers and haven't had any problems. they even survived my ignorance - i hadn't yet heard of "locking out the TK40". my light ended up turning on in a backpack on turbo. when i took the light out it was warm and the led was dimly glowing; just barely. it had been on for about 2 and a half hours in there. i still use that set of batteries.
> 
> i'm sure you can most likely use lithiums, i would just be careful to make sure you put them in correctly. i think a bunch of dummies put lithiums in the wrong way and bad things happened. maybe lithiums react much worse than alkalines when inserted improperly. fenix probably were just covering their collective behind when they made that statement. even though people made mistakes and blew up/damaged their lights, they most likely still called 7777 to see if they could get the light replaced; that may be what prompted the "new rule". this is just speculation on my part of course.
> 
> ...


 
They're no safer if one happens to be charged less than the rest! You'll need to test every single one to make sure charge is identical.

Too bad we can't use the L91's. They were perfect IMO. Fenix should modify the light to accommodate their use.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 13, 2009)

recDNA said:


> They're no safer if one happens to be charged less than the rest! You'll need to test every single one to make sure charge is identical.
> 
> Too bad we can't use the L91's. They were perfect IMO. Fenix should modify the light to accommodate their use.



really? well hopefully me locking out the light will make it behave.

i love L91's for the shelf life and the fact they're supposed to operate better in cold temps. i use them for lights that sit around waiting to be used and i use rechargeables for my commonly used lights.

...and i always have a spare(s) nearby.


----------



## 276 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just on batteryjunction's site and saw the description for the Tk30, priced at 140.00 and 630 lumens.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 13, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Of course there is a reason to hate them. They require attention and a good memory while charging....and if you forget about them and over charge them or over drain them they burn your house down!



So do you hate everything that requires supervision...
What about kids?

Just sayin'.


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote from Fenix Outfitters:

"The Fenix TK30 utilizes a Cree MC-E multi-chip LED. It can be powered by two CR123A or one 18650 rechargeable battery. It can reach a blinding 630 lumens or a max runtime of 90 hours when using the extension tube and four CR123A or two 18650 rechargeable batteries. With its outstanding performance and brightness, the TK30 is perfect for all of your outdoor activities."











It's basically a TK40 with different battery configurations and thinner body. Now everyone can stop crying about the AA format :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 13, 2009)

Surefire M3T much?

It's direct competition to the Jetbeam M1X...

It will still be interesting to see it when it is released!


----------



## 276 (Oct 13, 2009)

The UI sounds similar to the Tk12.


----------



## csshih (Oct 14, 2009)

righto.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2009)

csshih said:


> righto.



THERES the MCE light ive been waiting for.

Crenshaw


----------



## csshih (Oct 14, 2009)

hm. tailcap looks like a epsilon, head looks like a solarforce.


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, here we have a solarforce clone from fenix!


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 14, 2009)

Smooth reflector or orange peel... that is my question...

It sure looks smooth in one of the pics...

*edit*
:O no beacon mode!! why did they do that :'(


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2009)

Not really possible but can you imagine the throw from this thing if it were a regular XRE

Crenshaw


----------



## ToTo (Oct 14, 2009)

why do two 18650s have the same output than four CR123A.
Shouldnt two 18650 be as bright as two CR123A?


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 14, 2009)

ToTo said:


> why do two 18650s have the same output than four CR123A.
> Shouldnt two 18650 be as bright as two CR123A?



CR123 have big voltage sag, they have less than 2.8V under load.

Btw. I think that the TK30 reflector is similar to TK40 reflector. But the slimmer body makes it looking bigger.


----------



## tab665 (Oct 14, 2009)

thats one ugly light. seems like absolutly no though went into designing the extension tube.


----------



## Marko (Oct 14, 2009)

tab665 said:


> thats one ugly light.



+1 :twothumbs


----------



## Penguin (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually kinda like the way it looks. I never jumped onto the TK40 wagon so I might as well try one of fenix's newer offerings... seems pretty versatile too... 2x123, 1x18650, 4x123, 2x18650 in a straight tube instead of a battery carrier, sounds like a winner 

-Josh


----------



## jahxman (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, it resembles other 1x 18650 and 2x18650 lights with a decent size reflector - kinda hard to escape that general form factor with this configuration.

I wonder how you switch between "searching", "camping" and "hunting" modes - it is clear that the "A" and "B" output of each mode is selected by turning the bezel.

This is some significant difference in UI from the TK40, which has no momentary and is completely controlled from the button. This should make some folks happy, as long as you can't accidentally switch modes from the button too easily. Also one click to turbo strobe, for those who care about that.

I wonder if they got rid of the parasitic drain, or reduced it to insignificance (although more than a year to drain a set of batteries is pretty slow already for the TK40)

I'm really looking forward to receiving mine!

I wonder why Fenix Outfitters is the only reseller posting these details so far? I can't find this info anywhere else.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm glad they changed the switch as I don't really like feel and travel of the TK40s switch. Looks like it could possibly tailstand - not the steadiest though if it did!


----------



## apontes (Oct 14, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> THERES the MCE light ive been waiting for.



In your opinion, what makes it better or more desireable than the JetBeam M1X, for examble?


----------



## TONY M (Oct 14, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> Smooth reflector or orange peel... that is my question...
> 
> It sure looks smooth in one of the pics...
> (


OP it is just like the TK40. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201721


----------



## jahxman (Oct 14, 2009)

apontes said:


> In your opinion, what makes it better or more desireable than the JetBeam M1X, for examble?


 
I think this will be hard to answer until we have the actual light in hand, but a couple things come to mind:

1. More modes available - 6 modes as opposed to 2. (understood that 1 mode on M1X is programmable, which is nice)
2. The TK30 looks like it could tailstand - not sure though
3. Extension tube included - with M1X it is extra
4. Lanyard attachment
5. It's a Fenix

Once we get the light we can compare such things as brightness, throw and runtime. The M1X appears to claim a higher runtime at max output.

EDIT: I saw the answer to my earlier question about mode switching at 4sevens, as they have the info up now - the modes are switched by double twisting the bezel, so all the button does is on and off. Very nice, IMO. This probably eliminates any parasitic drain.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 14, 2009)

Man.......I was VERY excited for this light until I saw it......I can get over the ugliness of it but it's length and skinny body is what I dont like. 

I wish it could be the length of my TK40 and just a tad slimmer.

I wont be buying this because of the Length and the skinny handle....:shrug:

Still a big fenix fan and will continue to use my TK11 (on belt) and TK40 (in hand) at work.


----------



## apontes (Oct 14, 2009)

jahxman said:


> I think this will be hard to answer until we have the actual light in hand, but a couple things come to mind:
> 
> 1. More modes available - 6 modes as opposed to 2. (understood that 1 mode on M1X is programmable, which is nice)
> 2. The TK30 looks like it could tailstand - not sure though
> ...



Just to make it clear, I'm neither a Fenix nor a Jetbeam fanboy. I have lights from both brands.

Now, onto your points:

1. M1X is IBS, so you have "infinite" modes. I'm not a big fan of more modes. Give me 3 or 4 well spaced modes and I'm happy. And please hide strobes/beacons/blinkies... TK40 has 8 modes, and I prefer it's UI.

2. Don't think that would be a option with that skinny body and big head. Grab a TK40 instead if you need it.

3. I understand the newer version has the extension included. At least one was included with mine. 

4. Good point.

5. Well, thats a matter of opinion. I like Fenix, but I think the Jetbeams have better build quality.


Couple of questions:
Is the head the same as the TK40's? Could we just swap bodies? Would the TK30 body be sold separately?


----------



## MattK (Oct 14, 2009)

jahxman said:


> I can't find this info anywhere else.



The product release information just went out really late last night. We just published all of the new photos and information.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 14, 2009)

That's really ugly and the multi-mode UI is way confusing. I'll keep my TK40 thank you - still the one light of all the lights I have that I have never thought of selling.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 14, 2009)

*How long is it with extender*

*Max Lumens: *630*Min Lumens: *12*Battery Type: *18650 or CR123A*R18650 batteries: *2*CR123A batteries: *2*Color: *Black*Strobe: *Yes*Emitter: *CREE MC-E*Diameter (head): *62mm*Length: *156mm

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1899 

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1899

Does anyone know how long it is with the extender? 4 sevens has it listed at 156mm. But I am sure that is without the extender...I'm wondering if anyone has seen anywhere how long it is with the extender attached. thanks!


----------



## woodrow (Oct 14, 2009)

I was really hoping for a narrower TK40 body...maybe with 3x18650 for better runtime as well. I LOVE Fenix lights...but this one looks like the ACE and M1X (in form) I was kind of hoping for something different.


----------



## aimawayfromface (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's too similar to existing lights on the market to be able to steal any quad die market share, and it lacks the sort of uniqueness that makes the TK40 stand out. The only saving grace for it would be if the beam is much better than the M1X, ACE-G, etc.

Edit: I really wish that Fenix would have continued the risk-taking design spirit that they demonstrated with the TK40. As woodrow mentioned, how about a side by side 3x18650 config? Or something really crazy, like 4x14500??


----------



## stienke (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for a Fenix TK(SST-)50 or TK(SST-)90 with a megalennium look alike body and 3 18650 batteries

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: How long is it with extender*



futurelawguy said:


> *Max Lumens: *630*Min Lumens: *12*Battery Type: *18650 or CR123A*R18650 batteries: *2*CR123A batteries: *2*Color: *Black*Strobe: *Yes*Emitter: *CREE MC-E*Diameter (head): *62mm*Length: *156mm
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1899
> 
> ...


I believe it's 208mm with extender. -David


----------



## jahxman (Oct 14, 2009)

My responses in red



apontes said:


> Just to make it clear, I'm neither a Fenix nor a Jetbeam fanboy. I have lights from both brands.
> 
> Now, onto your points:
> 
> ...


 
The heads look very different at the body tube end, although they are both 62 mm at the widest. Might be the same reflector but I doubt it can fit on the TK40 body - body diameters are very different.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2009)

apontes said:


> In your opinion, what makes it better or more desireable than the JetBeam M1X, for examble?



Didnt say that it is....

Just that ive been waiting for it.....:twothumbs

I just dont feel the same way about jetbeams as i do about fenix...thats just me i guess...although If i didnt already have a tiablo, i would probably have bought the Raptor 

now to figure out where to get the money from....

Crenshaw


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder how surefires M3LT will compete against this light and the others like the jetbeam M1X It'll be interesting when they are all released. should be some good comparisons.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: How long is it with extender*



futurelawguy said:


> **
> Does anyone know how long it is with the extender? 4 sevens has it listed at 156mm. But I am sure that is without the extender...I'm wondering if anyone has seen anywhere how long it is with the extender attached. thanks!



225mm with extension tube.


----------



## apontes (Oct 14, 2009)

aimawayfromface said:


> Yeah, it's too similar to existing lights on the market to be able to steal any quad die market share, and it lacks the sort of uniqueness that makes the TK40 stand out. The only saving grace for it would be if the beam is much better than the M1X, ACE-G, etc.



Love it or hate it, the TK40 is unique. 
The TK30, being good or not, is just a me-too. 




aimawayfromface said:


> Edit: I really wish that Fenix would have continued the risk-taking design spirit that they demonstrated with the TK40. As woodrow mentioned, how about a side by side 3x18650 config? Or something really crazy, like 4x14500??



Agree. What's up with all these long and skinny, head-heavy lights with a tail button? iTP, with the A6 Polestar, managed to move the button to a more logical placing.

I would love to see a more confortable form-factor. The best light in that regard, for me, is still the Streamlight ProPoly 4AA. Eagletac went in the right direction with the M2xxx, but they didn't get it quite right.


----------



## jahxman (Oct 14, 2009)

apontes said:


> Love it or hate it, the TK40 is unique.
> The TK30, being good or not, is just a me-too.


 
Unless the beam is something special ; it will probably be very similar to the TK40 though - a very good beam IMO, but probably not enough to set this apart significantly a lot from other similar lights.




apontes said:


> Agree. What's up with all these long and skinny, head-heavy lights with a tail button? iTP, with the A6 Polestar, managed to move the button to a more logical placing.
> 
> I would love to see a more confortable form-factor. The best light in that regard, for me, is still the Streamlight ProPoly 4AA. Eagletac went in the right direction with the M2xxx, but they didn't get it quite right.


 
I love the interface of my Neofab Legion II, it is very comfortable to use in both overhand and underhand positions.


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 14, 2009)

TONY M said:


> OP it is just like the TK40.



Oh well, I'll give this one a miss then. (not because I think its no good, but because I already have a TK40, so... yeah, no point..)

p.s: If I didnt have a TK40, and I had a choice of a TK40 or a TK30.. I would still have the TK40, I like AA's, I dont have problems with them exploding (probably because I have such a high IQ I know what way around to put them in..) and I like the UI of the TK40 better... plus the TK40 has Beacon mode which I have a use for...

Now if the head on it was small enough to EDC...


----------



## msloshooter (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know what reasons Fenix has for putting the button on the tail cap but, I can tell you why this is done so frequently. When a light like this is used in LE, Fire, or military applications, having the button on the tail cap means never having to look for it. When the button is on the side like Mag or Pelican it can be lost when using gloves or when fighting some one.

I used a Streamlight Stinger for many years on patrol, one very cold night I had a foot pursuit of a burglar from a local business. I had to look down several times to find the light switch on my Stinger because I was wearing gloves. I did not like loosing visual with the suspect at night. From then on I have used tailcap clickys. 

Any Surefire fans will note that almost all Surefire lights are tailcap activated for this very reason. For most guys here that may not matter but I am sure JeffinChi and Futurelawguy get what I am saying.




apontes said:


> Love it or hate it, the TK40 is unique.
> The TK30, being good or not, is just a me-too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vesper (Oct 14, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> Man.......I was VERY excited for this light until I saw it......I can get over the ugliness of it but it's length and skinny body is what I dont like.
> 
> I wish it could be the length of my TK40 and just a tad slimmer.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I don't care for these fat headed pencil-thin lights. Awkward and just want to fall out of your hand.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 14, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> Oh well, I'll give this one a miss then. (not because I think its no good, but because I already have a TK40, so... yeah, no point..)
> 
> p.s: If I didnt have a TK40, and I had a choice of a TK40 or a TK30.. I would still have the TK40, I like AA's, I dont have problems with them exploding (probably because I have such a high IQ I know what way around to put them in..) and I like the UI of the TK40 better...



same here


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 14, 2009)

msloshooter said:


> I don't know what reasons Fenix has for putting the button on the tail cap but, I can tell you why this is done so frequently. When a light like this is used in LE, Fire, or military applications, having the button on the tail cap means never having to look for it. When the button is on the side like Mag or Pelican it can be lost when using gloves or when fighting some one.
> 
> I used a Streamlight Stinger for many years on patrol, one very cold night I had a foot pursuit of a burglar from a local business. I had to look down several times to find the light switch on my Stinger because I was wearing gloves. I did not like loosing visual with the suspect at night. From then on I have used tailcap clickys.
> 
> Any Surefire fans will note that almost all Surefire lights are tailcap activated for this very reason. For most guys here that may not matter but *I am sure JeffinChi and Futurelawguy get what I am saying*.


 
Yes sir! .....Although I do LOVE the Pelican 7060 design where the light has buttons on the tail and the top of the tube....The tail button is VERY easy to find when jamming someone and need light on em quick. But if searching the ground or a large area for something I would love it if my TK40 had a button on top aswell. As the TK40 is a little heavy to hold at the rear for a while.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 14, 2009)

Vesper said:


> I totally agree. I don't care for these fat headed pencil-thin lights. Awkward and just want to fall out of your hand.


 
Yep! 

The thickness of the light is ok with me but it The head is way to big in comparrison and the light as a whole is way to long...The thickness of the body is perfect for a TK 10/11/12. But not for a big light like this....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 14, 2009)

I also think I will give this one a miss... it is unfortunate.

Maybe it will grow on me more. But right now I can't justify it.


----------



## pseudoblue (Oct 14, 2009)

jahxman said:


> ...
> I wonder how you switch between "searching", "camping" and "hunting" modes - it is clear that the "A" and "B" output of each mode is selected by turning the bezel.
> ...


There's additional info at 47's website regarding TK30. The last two images below explains the UI. IMO, it's unique, similar like the TK12, seems easy to navigate once you get used to it. :thinking:

I kinda like what the TK30 offers, tailcap button with momentary on, single or two 18650 configuration, choosing either 2 set of modes, hrm looked like it does not have parisitic drain? :shrug:... sounds great to me.


----------



## McJagger (Oct 15, 2009)

When the TK40 came out, everyone was complaining about it being not practical with the 8xAA setup, now that there's an alternative which can take 18650 and CR123, people are complaining again... you just can't make it right for everyone


----------



## hazna (Oct 15, 2009)

Vesper said:


> I totally agree. I don't care for these fat headed pencil-thin lights. Awkward and just want to fall out of your hand.



+1

I was quite excited to see what fenix would bring out, but this looks too much like other MCE lights available. I also don't like the big head, thin body look. I have to say, I'd like something on the lines of the wolf-eyes pilot whale, but cheaper.


----------



## apontes (Oct 15, 2009)

McJagger said:


> When the TK40 came out, everyone was complaining about it being not practical with the 8xAA setup, now that there's an alternative which can take 18650 and CR123, people are complaining again... you just can't make it right for everyone



Different people, different needs. 

I grabbed the TK40 as soon as it came out, *because* of the 8AA config. 

Still one of the best beams out there for multi-dies, has good balance between spill and throw and excellent runtimes. The often demonized parasitic drain isn't as bad as people painted it at first, and can be easily countered.

To me, it feels more balanced than the bunch of 2x18650 long, skinny and head heavy lights.


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 15, 2009)

apontes said:


> Different people, different needs.



+1

Its the "other half" complaining now 

(Not that I am in anyway complaining, sure this model doesn't suit my needs, but the TK40 does. I'm sure if I was all set up with 18650's and hadnt yet purchased a TK40 I would be glad this model was released and would buy it straight away)


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Oct 15, 2009)

Am I one of the few who lkike both?


----------



## pseudoblue (Oct 15, 2009)

I like both


----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 15, 2009)

McJagger said:


> When the TK40 came out, everyone was complaining about it being not practical with the 8xAA setup, now that there's an alternative which can take 18650 and CR123, people are complaining again... you just can't make it right for everyone


 
lol +1

because i dont like both of the designs!

i perfer the tk30 though, because of the batt set up...but befor ei give it any more thought, i wanna see runtime and how well this thing throws...


----------



## jahxman (Oct 15, 2009)

apontes said:


> Different people, different needs.
> 
> I grabbed the TK40 as soon as it came out, *because* of the 8AA config.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I really like my TK40. It will be interesting to see if this TK30 will grow on me. 

The skinny handle/big head thing IMO is less attractive than the TK40 form. It might have been nice to see this with a 3x18650 side-by-side body tube like a Pilot Whale, RL-2088 or Legion II - and the runtime gain would have been nice from an additional cell.

EDIT: I think I like both too, have to try this one out to know for sure.


----------



## csshih (Oct 15, 2009)

will someone Please edit the title of this thread and update the first post??


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 15, 2009)

*TK30 is pre-orderable*

it's pretty much the same light, isn't it? ..i mean as far as head/reflector, output, LED and all that. the difference being the UI and battery configuration; am i correct? ..the battery configuration makes the outer shell different.

i think it looks fine, but i do prefer the TK40 dimensions. maybe they could have had a *4*x18650 side by side by side by side tube (and have the option of 2x or 4x batts at a time); too thick?


----------



## msloshooter (Oct 15, 2009)

I am looking forward to this light. I was just about to pull the trigger on a Jetbeam M1X. I was really fighting between it and the TK40. I like the skinny handle, large head form. Its works better for putting the light in the sap pocket of duty pants and it works better for holding under your arm while handling paperwork.

I liked the beam and output of the Fenix, I have several Fenix lights, and I feel some brand loyalty. This makes it easy for me, the output and beam of the fenix with the form of the Jetbeam... I am putting in my preorder right now.


----------



## LW-lite (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a TK40 and just pre-ordered the TK30 off the 4sevens site. I want both! (I know I have a problem! :naughty


----------



## 276 (Oct 16, 2009)

LW-lite said:


> I have a TK40 and just pre-ordered the TK30 off the 4sevens site. I want both! (I know I have a problem! :naughty



This is only the beginning!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 17, 2009)

276 said:


> This is only the beginning!



You are right. Just ask me; how many times I have made decisions and said: now it's enough! No more flashlight until next year! 
Some week later : 
Regards, Patric


----------



## Import Junky (Oct 17, 2009)

Man is it ugly, When is fenix going to use a Mag-lite style switch. Having a tail cap switch is going to be akward.


----------



## Buckley (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone pre-ordered yet?


----------



## msloshooter (Oct 24, 2009)

I pre-ordered from 4Sevens about a week ago. I checked the website and the info has not changed, expected ship date of 10/26.

Some people are still wondering why Fenix put the switch on the tailcap. It is for the same reason that Streamlight changed the Stinger from a body switch to a dual switch (one on the body and one on the tailcap). At night, with gloves on, under stress (Law Enforcement) finding a switch on the body means having to look for it. A switch on the tailcap is always in the same place.


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd rather have a tailcap


----------



## ateallthepies (Oct 25, 2009)

The TK30 may have made my want list. I was looking at a Jetbeam M1X as I do not have a multi die emitter light yet but the M1X is £20 more than the Fenix as you have to buy the extender tube as an extra.

I only want one MC-E light in my collection for now so I may wait until there are some reviews so I get the right light for me first time.

Steve.


----------



## Buckley (Oct 25, 2009)

I would have acquired the L950M, but by the time I made up my mind they were out of production. Consequently, I'm EAGERLY awaiting reviews on the TK30, hoping it will have a beam as bright, smooth and wide as the L950 coupled to the build quality I have come to expect from Fenix.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 25, 2009)

jahxman said:


> The skinny handle/big head thing IMO is less attractive than the TK40 form. It might have been nice to see this with a 3x18650 side-by-side body tube like a Pilot Whale, RL-2088 or Legion II - and the runtime gain would have been nice from an additional cell.



Yes. A TK40/30 style with a 2 or 3 18650 side-by-side would make a really nice light. I've been inching toward the Legion2 for this reason. A shorter, more compact weight distribution setup feels better to me.


----------



## apontes (Oct 25, 2009)

Buckley said:


> I would have acquired the L950M, but by the time I made up my mind they were out of production. Consequently, I'm EAGERLY awaiting reviews on the TK30, hoping it will have a beam as bright, smooth and wide as the L950 coupled to the build quality I have come to expect from Fenix.



Judging by the shape of the head, I expect the beam to be the same as the TK40's.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to buy this light but there are a few things that put me off.

1) The UI - too many levels, just 2 levels is all that is necessary. 630lm and 100lm ("search mode"). 630lm for a powerful search light and 100lm for walking at night - 16 hours runtime is more than enough for most night excursions and you can always bring more batteries for long trips. If you need a light for reading you could always carry an Arc AAA or fenix e01 round your neck at the same time.

2) The styling - a plain knurled body would be more comfortable to hold, stronger due to having uniform thickness walls, and would look nicer too.

3) tailcap scalloping - Like the TK11, it serves no purpose. It can't tailstand anyway. The tailcap is the weak point on the TK11, so a collar that surrounds the switch would be useful. Tailstanding would be a bonus.

4) latest SST-50 or 90 would be preferable.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> 1) The UI - too many levels, just 2 levels is all that is necessary. 630lm and 100lm ("search mode"). 630lm for a powerful search light and 100lm for walking at night - 16 hours runtime is more than enough for most night excursions and you can always bring more batteries for long trips. If you need a light for reading you could always carry an Arc AAA or fenix e01 round your neck at the same time.



Try reading the description of the UI, the light only has two modes at a time.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 29, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Try reading the description of the UI, the light only has two modes at a time.



I'm well aware of how the UI works, my point is that it should not have the "camping mode" and "hunting mode" which can be accidentally accessed by twisting the head back and forth.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> I'm well aware of how the UI works, my point is that it should not have the "camping mode" and "hunting mode" which can be accidentally accessed by twisting the head back and forth.



You need to twist the head back and forth twice to change brightness group, and if you do change it by accident, then it is not that difficult to change it back again, only 4 more back and forth.

But I do not understand why you write that you want to buy it, when you want a completely different light (Another UI, another styling, another led)?


----------



## msloshooter (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to agree with HKJ, the method of changing from one mode to another is sufficiently hidden to avoid accidently changing modes.

As for the scallops on the tailcap, they are not there for the light to tail stand. They are there to help prevent accidental activation of the light, this is a real concern in LE. Please remember that Fenix has to make a light that appeals to several different groups of people, not just one. I think they have done a great job and I can't wait for my light.

P.S. I just e-mailed 4Sevens, the new shipping date is 11/06/09. Looks like there are some delays.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not really looking for a completely different light. The UI is the deal breaker for me. If there was a way of hardwiring it into "search mode", I'd buy one. I guess I'm pretty picky when it comes to UI's. 

What I do like about the TK30 (and fenixes in general) is the efficient electronics. On lower modes, the efficiency of the electronics do not suffer. (After all, what's the point of having the most efficient LEDs running at low drive levels (130+lm/w) only to have the electronics sap up 70% of the power?)

This is the reason I would choose Fenix over other more expensive brands and also why I like my TK11 so much. But this does not mean that there is no room for improvement.


----------



## Buckley (Oct 30, 2009)

"I just e-mailed 4Sevens, the new shipping date is 11/06/09. Looks like there are some delays!

I am shocked! Shocked, I tell you!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 30, 2009)

:laughing:

What that a manufacturer is delaying something?


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 30, 2009)

how unexpected!


----------



## slabman05 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome. I hope they give a release date soon.

Cameron Kiefer


----------



## MattK (Oct 31, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> :laughing:
> 
> What that a manufacturer is delaying something?




No - our TK30's arrived and began shipping this past Monday/Tuesday the 26/27th.

TK30's ARE released.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 31, 2009)

That's great news!
I'm looking forward to beamshots and reviews!

I wasn't having a go at _anyone_, and I apologise for the confusion.
I was more going along with what Buckley was saying, and was applying it to _everything manufacturing_, not just Fenix or flashlights 

I am sorry that it came across so incorrectly.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I have to say that the TK30 is really awesome. I will try to post some beamshots on Monday


----------



## Buckley (Oct 31, 2009)

Please do!!!!!


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 31, 2009)

It is smaller and lighter than I expected. Especially in 1x18650 configuration without battery extension tube.

In the 370lm mode it is as bright as some DX "900lm" lights...


----------



## Supermomo (Nov 1, 2009)

Just got the TK30 today. The 630lm on hunting mode is really powerful :wow:. I can almost blind myself if I look at the light that I point to wall really close. I bought this light instead of TK40 because I am thinking about using the light for mountain biking at night due to its size, weight & overall output. I don't have TK40 or same level output (500lm+) light to compare with, but I guess it's about the same brightness unless TK30 comes with later MC-E bin. I got a little confuse with UI when I first start using it because I kept twisting the middle extension tube accidentally, but it is fine once I got used to it. One thing I have to note is the diameter of inner tube is a bit small for one of my AW 18650 batteries, so I have to tear off the label sticker on that battery to make it slides in smoothly. Also make sure you use magnetic connector between flat head 18650 batteries to avoid connectivity problem. Other than that I think it is a very impressive light even with one 18650 battery (370lm).:twothumbs

http://www.szdaxiao.cn/images/DSC_8295.jpg


----------



## desertrat21 (Nov 10, 2009)

I got mine today and I'm very impressed... CRAZY bright and versatile! I put diffusing film on the TK30 and now it's a *REALLY* BIG wall of light. :naughty:


----------



## mcbsteve (Nov 10, 2009)

I really want one but only if it outperforms my DBS MC-E. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Marko (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it would be nice to have some kind of removable diffusing adapter, like original Fenix Red Filter Adapter.



Supermomo said:


>



I really like Your signature!


----------



## headophile (Nov 10, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> I got mine today and I'm very impressed... CRAZY bright and versatile! I put diffusing film on the TK30 and now it's a *REALLY* BIG wall of light. :naughty:



so how does it compare to the tk40?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 10, 2009)

Where are there no beamshots yet??

:shrug:


----------



## robvantour (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude seriously!
You own a TK30....Where are the beamshots?!?

We need this!

How did you fix the difuser film?

This light looks absolutely awsome. 
I will probably get mine this week.


----------



## amaretto (Nov 10, 2009)

test and beamshots in a german forum
http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=76444


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 10, 2009)

What an idiot I am... 

I was looking at those beamshots the other night, and completely forgot :laughing:


----------



## Ozgeardo (Nov 10, 2009)

*I will most likely buy one*

I have been bit of a Fenix fan for a couple of years now and have been waiting for something like this animal to come along. It was very hard for me to resist the temptation to purchase the TK40 (all those cells were just not for me but I have no problems with those who can live with that issue).

I currently have a Olight M30 as the top dog in my range of lights, which when powered by 2 x 18500's allows me a rated 700'ish lumen's (I recon that is slightly over rated but still heaps of light for my needs). With this configuration I do not need the extension tube to get MAX illumination.
When fitted with 2 x 18650's (req ext tube) this unit is just a little too long for my preferred use.

Now here is the bit I am confused about ? In reading the current info available on the TK30 if one does NOT use the extension tube you can not get more than 370 rated lumen's out the front NOT the 630 Max rated with 2 x 18650's.

The UI seems a bit confusing when reading but I guess it will all make sense when I have one in my hands. I would be setting it to "Search Mode" and leaving there on a permanent basis. I will be a little disappointed if the max I can get from it is 370 lumen's with out the extension tube!

Perhaps I have just read the details incorrectly...........I am sure some one will confirm or deny


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 10, 2009)

You can get full 630 lumens by using 2xRCR123 without the extension tube. But the runtime will be rather short. Just around 20-30 minutes. 

But FYI the TK30 throws better in 370lm mode than M30 in 700lm mode. :naughty:


----------



## Buckley (Nov 10, 2009)

Are any of you new TK30 owners able to tell if the TK30 has the same annoying parasitic drain that the TK40 exhibits, or has Fenix fixed this problem?


----------



## HKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Are any of you new TK30 owners able to tell if the TK30 has the same annoying parasitic drain that the TK40 exhibits, or has Fenix fixed this problem?



The way the user interface is designed, it will not have any drain.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 10, 2009)

Great photos on that German forum. When I looked at that "in hand" photo I thought "wow, the TK30 doesn't look nearly as big as I thought it was"....

But on closer inspection I think instead that the guy holding the light has HUGE HANDS! 

It looks like his wrist is bigger around than the diameter of the head of the light!

Mein Gott!!

:laughing:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> You can get full 630 lumens by using 2xRCR123 without the extension tube. But the runtime will be rather short. Just around 20-30 minutes.
> 
> But FYI the TK30 throws better in 370lm mode than M30 in 700lm mode. :naughty:


So that means it has no support for 2x18500 cells? That'd be extremely disappointing... I guess it's JetBeam M1X all the way for me..


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 10, 2009)

From the German site it looks like the TK30 out throws the M30 by quite a bit!

I don't think the battery issues on the TK30 will bother me as I would always use 2 X 18650 in it.

Until more data comes through on this light I am also still leaning toward the M1X.


Steve.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

ateallthepies said:


> From the German site i*t looks like the TK30 out throws the M30 by quite a bit!
> *
> I don't think the battery issues on the TK30 will bother me as I would always use 2 X 18650 in it.
> 
> ...



That's not exactly a great accomplishment, given the fact the M30 is just about the worst thrower among the big MC-E hand-cannons. 

I too like 2x18650-- for car camping and around the house tasks that is, but when I'm hiking, 2x18500 is the biggest I'm willing to carry... The stock M1X is perfect as it is, without the body extension.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Nov 10, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> You can get full 630 lumens by using 2xRCR123 without the extension tube. But the runtime will be rather short. Just around 20-30 minutes.
> 
> But FYI the TK30 throws better in 370lm mode than M30 in 700lm mode. :naughty:


 
Now I am all confused 

The data on the 4 x 7's site does not indicate 630 lumens being available with 2 x 123's or 1 x 18650. Have I missed something ? or does someone have it wrong ? (perhaps I have it wrong :thinking: )

Can't wait to get one in my own hands and check it out soon as funds allow  I am fairly happy with the M30 so if the TK30 is a better light I will be even happier


----------



## HKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Ozgeardo said:


> Now I am all confused
> 
> The data on the 4 x 7's site does not indicate 630 lumens being available with 2 x 123's or 1 x 18650. Have I missed something ? or does someone have it wrong ? (perhaps I have it wrong :thinking: )



CR123 is not the same as RCR123 or 16340.

CR123 is about 2.5 volt at heavy load, 16340 is more like 3.7 volt at heavy load.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> So that means it has no support for 2x18500 cells? That'd be extremely disappointing... I guess it's JetBeam M1X all the way for me..



Does the description says something about 18500 cells? 



Ozgeardo said:


> The data on the 4 x 7's site does not indicate 630 lumens being available with 2 x 123's or 1 x 18650. Have I missed something ? or does someone have it wrong ? (perhaps I have it wrong :thinking: )



*R*CR123 cells stands for li-ion rechargeable cells (usually 3.7V nominal), don't confuse them with primary lithium CR123 cells (3V nominal).

Please note that TK30 doesn't support 4xRCR123 - combined voltage is over 12V max allowed voltage for the light.


----------



## jahxman (Nov 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> So that means it has no support for 2x18500 cells? That'd be extremely disappointing... I guess it's JetBeam M1X all the way for me..


 
Of course it supports 2x18500 - just load a dummy 16340 in there with your 2x18500 and you're in business!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

jahxman said:


> Of course it supports 2x18500 - just load a dummy 16340 in there with your 2x18500 and you're in business!


That's be just dumb. LOL


----------



## desertrat21 (Nov 10, 2009)

robvantour said:


> Dude seriously!
> You own a TK30....Where are the beamshots?!?


 
Well, I took some shots that hopefully you'll enjoy (I took them in my garage... it was the best I could do since the sun's up! LOL). Overall I really like the TK30. The UI is nice. The form factor's more comfortable and weighs less than a loaded TK40. The versatility is nice... the different configurations expand its useful deployment range. The parasitic drain issue should be a problem of the past. The single or double cell option is not likely or less likely than an 8 cell option to cause problems with differential cell drain during use. The fit and finish is nice... good attention to detail.

I like it!

Here's some shots (nearly 17ft. from the subject):
A TK40 (stock)






A TK30 (with diffusing film installed on the lens) - I'll try to take some undiffused shots later, but the beam shape and profile are nearly identical to the one produced by the TK40:





For comparison:


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Just ignore outdoor fanatic....he likes to troll anything about fenix.....

everything is bullshit, nonsense, dissapointing, useless...and so on...


Crenshaw


----------



## jahxman (Nov 10, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> Just ignore outdoor fanatic....he likes to troll anything about fenix.....


 
LOL, you're right, I just browsed his posting history - wow a study in consistent bias, anyhow. We all have our opinions I guess.

To me the TK30 looks like a winner, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## pipspeak (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a little confused by the output on one 18650 -- the MG RX-1 from Shiningbeam, for example, seems to suggest 700 lumens on one 18650 for about an hour (and it only takes one... no extension tube) but the TK30 suggests only 370 lumens for the same time. What gives? I can't believe such a difference is down to lumen-exaggeration.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 12, 2009)

TK30 is flat regulated with single 18650 battery, runtime with AW2600 is 1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## pipspeak (Nov 12, 2009)

OK... so the runtime with an 18650 is 45 minutes longer than with two 123s (for which Fenix quotes 1 hour). Makes sense.


----------



## dudu84 (Dec 3, 2009)

I got mine and was very disappointed with the greenish tint and the dark "X" at the center of the spot (that's why I stick to NW but Fenix doesn't make them  ). 
This thing however is very bright, even with 1x18650, it throws better than TK12. 

I did a runtime test on turbo with 2x Black/red 2400mAh TF18650 and it ran for exactly 1h45' :twothumbs (rated for 1h30' with 2x 2500mAh by Fenix).

OFF-TOPIC:If you also have TK12, you can play a bit of lego with the extension tube :thumbsup:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 3, 2009)

Before buying a TK40, I read numerous reviews of it and people always complained about the dark "X" in the center of its hot spot when lighting up objects that were about 5 feet away or less. Fenix must have fixed that because with my TK40 that "X" disappears when it is about 1.5 to 2 feet away from an object. Note that (I think anyway) the "X" will always be present to some extent with any light that uses a Cree MC-E multi-die LED.

When does the "X" disappear with the TK30?


----------



## snala (Dec 3, 2009)

Under about 5 inches there is an X but it disappears after that on my TK30 on high. Is a bit more on lower modes.
Looking at anything closer than 5 feet is difficult on the modes higher than 100 lumens as well as hot spot is significant close up.


----------



## 276 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think that's normal since thats how my TK40 is except for the tint which is more blue.


----------



## dudu84 (Dec 5, 2009)

The "X" doesn't disappear on my TK30, but it becomes more like a dark spot at the center, even at 6-7m away. I'm sure this isn't a problem during real use but it definitely isn't pretty. However, the green tint really bothers me, it makes white object look greenish :shakehead


----------



## TranceAddict (Dec 5, 2009)

does it has low battery voltage warning/indicator ?


----------



## Techeon (Dec 5, 2009)

I have both the TK 30 and the TK 40 (both a little greenish on the tint) and the x disappears at 2 feet on both.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 5, 2009)

Personally I have no problem with a green tint, and prefer that before a blue tint. My Malkoff dropins all have slight green tint when compared to other light sources. Cool white LEDs appear blue (at least compared to an incan) at white objects, warm white appears light brown/beige so all tints have their own characteristics.
I am waiting for a TK30 possibly next week, and I will see how it's about the typhical hotspot-X. Because of the textured reflector I guess this will be much less noticable than with my Malkoff P-7 and a smooth reflector.

Regards, Patric


----------



## 276 (Dec 6, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> The "X" doesn't disappear on my TK30, but it becomes more like a dark spot at the center, even at 6-7m away. I'm sure this isn't a problem during real use but it definitely isn't pretty. However, the green tint really bothers me, it makes white object look greenish :shakehead




The green tint is a put off for me, as far as the dark spot i experience the same thing on my M30 which is annoying but if i am using for other work outside its not so bad.


----------

